# Burton Ambush - torn outer layer



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you ride goofy? That could easily be from resting your board on your boot on the chair ride.

Edit: Oops, that's your right boot, i guess that'd make you a regular rider... right?


----------



## zhengf2 (Mar 11, 2014)

I ride regular but skate goofy (i know it's weird) - those holes are on the outside of my left foot though, I'm trying to imagine it but I don't think my board could angle down that much could it?


----------



## scboard (Jun 12, 2015)

I have the same boots and have worn them 7+ days and no problems yet.... Most comfortable boots I have ever worn


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

zhengf2 said:


> I ride regular but skate goofy (i know it's weird) - those holes are on the outside of my left foot though, I'm trying to imagine it but I don't think my board could angle down that much could it?


No, probably not. The binding latches threw me, didn't realize they're Flows... Maybe one of the guys that rides Flows here will chime in.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I have 2012 Ambushes with maybe 60-70 days on them, and i also have Flow bindings. They do have a hole at the ankle where it rubs against a frayed Flow highback wire, but thats fairly obvious why its there.

I also have the 2015 Ambushes with 5-6 days on them but they have no holes. I would guess you had a stick or rock stuck in there for one run that did all the damage, and it fell out when you took your boot out?


----------



## zhengf2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah I can't rule out that there was something in there during the ride...but damn that sucks how easy it was to get a hole like that! My old burton rulers went years with barely a scratch in the same setup - it had hard rubber all around the outside so would take some pretty big force to make a hole

It looks like there's rubber behind the black fabric, which I'm hoping is the main source of the waterproofness and that the black cover is just for looks. Don't want more material to shred off though, now that the opening is there. Should I glue it up? Was looking at some Sugru to patch it up


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

2012 Ambushes dont have much waterproofing anymore, dont think its from the hole they have though. I bought a waterproof 'bag' that goes between the inner liner and the outer shell now (10k/10k waterproof rating so it does dissipate sweat... apparently), and that works great.

Some silicone or rubber glue in there might be a good idea though. Sucks to have it happen so soon


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

zhengf2 said:


> Yeah I can't rule out that there was something in there during the ride...but damn that sucks how easy it was to get a hole like that! My old burton rulers went years with barely a scratch in the same setup - it had hard rubber all around the outside so would take some pretty big force to make a hole
> 
> It looks like there's rubber behind the black fabric, which I'm hoping is the main source of the waterproofness and that the black cover is just for looks. Don't want more material to shred off though, now that the opening is there. Should I glue it up? Was looking at some Sugru to patch it up


This is what you want...

https://www.mcnett.com/gearaid/freesole#10410


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Deacon said:


> This is what you want...
> 
> https://www.mcnett.com/gearaid/freesole#10410


+1. Hope the OP listens to this. I have some and I've found multiple uses for it besides boot repairs.


----------



## zhengf2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Got some freesole on the way! Gonna patch it up and forget it ever happened

Thanks for the help guys


----------

